
The Race to the Pole - tosh
https://www.coolantarctica.com/Antarctica%20fact%20file/History/race-to-the-pole-amundsen-scott.php
======
msds
I recently read "Tom Crean: Unsung Hero of the Scott and Shackleton Antarctic
Expeditions" \- very good, exactly what it says on the tin - and was shocked
about just how much of a leadership and planning failure the Scott expedition
was. Ignoring all strategies for efficient polar transit (man-pulled
sledges??), severe issues with scurvy, scope creep, etc... Insanity, with lots
of opportunities for heroism. Very "British empire".

The writeup of the Shackleton expedition was also very good. Truly amazing how
close they had to cut it at every stage.

~~~
kitd
_man-pulled sledges_

TBF, that wasn't really part of the plan. They had tractors that failed, and
ponies that ended up as emergency food. The failure was really to identify
when they should quit. By then, the British public were demanding a "Race to
the Pole" with the Norwegian group, equipped with "battle-tested production-
ready" dogs (there's a software planning lesson).

